# How old is too old to get a puppy?



## KilnerSA (Apr 12, 2018)

My husband and I are considering getting a 9 week old Cockapoo. We are in our early 70’s. Would you consider that too old to bring a puppy into our home. We are presently in good physical and mental health but wonder whether it will be ultimately fair to the dog as we get older. I know that things can happen even to young people, but ask for opinions about older owners. Thank you.


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

I think a dog can be a wonderful companion for people of any age but I think it all comes down to if you think that you're physically fit enough to give the puppy or dog all the mental and physical stimulation it needs. If you feel like your up to this task I would say go for it. I would also add though that are definitely breeds that are much more mellow than cockapoos as they can be very hyper and of course there is always the option of a adopting an older one from a shelter. If you do end getting a puppy make sure you start training for calmness from the start so that it learns to settle and be calm when needed.


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

WE were 70 when we had Millie and I thought the same things as you so we checked with our daughter and she said she would love to have Millie if anything happened to us so we had no worries about age.
On the plus side I think Cockapoos are the best breed of dog to help us to keep fit and active, Millie certainly keeps us on our toes and I'm walking 5 miles a day that I would not be doing without her.


----------



## Jeanlp (Jul 9, 2016)

I was 69 when I took on an 8 week old Cockapoo (Amber), with similar reassurances from my daughter in the event of my demise before the pup's! I had done a lot of research into the breed and have owned various dogs throughout my life, so it came as no big surprise that the first few months were very hard work. I really didn't know which was was up I was so tired. However, I have no partner to share the load so realised it wouldn't be easy. I made lots of preparation before hand (ensuring the garden was secure, putting potential chew targets in safe places, researching local training and socialisation groups, vets, insurance companies, etc.).
For all of that, Amber is now 26 months old and I can honestly say that I have not for a single moment regretted bringing her into my life, although in the early stages when she was dashing around like a lunatic and trying out her razor sharp teeth on anything that moved, your body parts included, it was sometimes tempting to call her by other names than her given one! With the right approach, Cockapoos are notoriously smart and easy to train and the day does come when you find yourself with a co-operative, delightful, affectionate little friend whom you cannot imagine your life without. You will probably find that, despite the relief of getting through those early days, you will reflect back and feel a little sad that your delightful, crazy little pup is no more! 
It's worth bearing in mind that they are quite high maintenance. There is a price to pay for the fact that they, as a general rule, don't shed their hair (although I have heard of one or two exceptions to this general rule). They love mud and water, both of which get well into their beautiful coats and they are akin to a filthy carpet to wash when you get home, particularly during wet/winter weather, so get yourself kitted up to deal with that. They also matt rather readily so need regular 'home grooming' as well as trips to a professional groomer to trim them from time to time (unless you are up for this task yourself). 
My view is only one opinion and I don't know you, but if you like dogs and are prepared for around 15 months of mayhem, then go for it. They are very special little dogs.


----------



## KilnerSA (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks to all for your helpful replies. We just lost our Maggie Mae to kidney disease. She was a wonderful 10 year old Cockapoo and one of the most loving animals you would ever meet. I have considered all the issues brought up. We have a great garden for the pup. We have a wonderful vet. Our daughter and/or our granddaughter would be available to take the dog if necessary. There are many people available for hire to walk a dog. We have mobile grooming available if necessary, although we also have a great groomer. We are as prepared as we can for the antics of a new puppy so will proceed with adoption. Life without the companionship and love of a dog is just too quiet.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This thread is brilliant, a great question and well thought out helpful replies. I think a dog is almost a necessity for that stage of life. I keep hearing that "motion is lotion" for the body and for the brain. The happiest dogs I meet always seem to be the doted on companions of retired people who include them in everything they do. Definitely go for it!


----------



## CindyFreed (May 27, 2017)

*Last April 21st, 2017*

...we brought Lilibet, a ten week old cockapoo, to her “forever home” with my husband and myself. It was Queen Elizabeth’s birthday, and as I am a confirmed Anglophile, we named her after the Queen’s childhood nickname.
We are in our lower seventies and questioned whether we were too old for a puppy. We hadn’t had one for seventeen years. I devoted my summer to training her and we have been rewarded with the most lovable companion in the world. We cannot imagine our life without her! Our children, however, will care for her if anything should happen to us. 
This is my first post. I’d like to include a picture of HRH Princess Lilibet, but I haven’t discovered how to do that as yet,


----------



## VallyC (Nov 13, 2014)

*I was 74 when I got my darling Emmy as a puppy.*

Emmy is now 4 years old. I had not had a puppy for over 10 years and never before a Cockapoo. I had forgotten the hard work involved in having a puppy. I have had many breeds of dogs over the years from Irish Wolfhounds to Jack Russells and loved them all but the affection and love given by my Cockapoo out weighs them all. At times as with all puppies it can be very frustrating but I have never ever thought of giving her up. As I have got older I am not as agile as I was and I think she understands. Thankfully I have a very safe walled garden so I have no fear of her escaping. Her excerise is helped with the fact I look after another dog during the week and they play together. They are very intelligent dogs and quick learners and like to keep occupied (when not sleeping). I did not think of my age at the time being a barrier to having a puppy but I know at my age now 78 it would be something I would have to think extremely careful about.


----------



## Fuertelover (Sep 18, 2017)

*Too old ?*

We have thought long and hard about a puppy, but have decided our life since our TT died in September is missing a furry friend & as we live in a retirement village, where there are quite a few poo’s, have decided on a cavapoo, meant to be a bit calmer than a cockapoo! We are also situated in the grounds of Cliveden House & Have woodlands all around, so only a 50 yard walk to get into the grounds! Sure it will be hard at first, but have bought a crate & puppy pen , loads of toys & we have a small walled garden. We pick Susie up on May 20th & can’t wait for the day we welcome her into our life!


----------



## Kyle Willow (Aug 21, 2016)

I am not in the best of health and worried about getting another puppy. I got Zuma as a present from my daughter and he is the best medicine ever. He passes my shoes and slippers and picks everything up that I drop, including keys and gloves etc. He is friendly and sociable with other dogs and in our local park I have more dog walking friends than I have had in my entire life. I took him to the local dog club as soon as he was vaccinated, although he spent the first two weeks under my chair he has now passed his Good Citizen's Gold Standard sponsored by the kennel club. He is now 21 months old. I would say to any person getting on in years if you enjoy walking in all weathers and prepared to have endless happy hours grooming and caring for a cockapoo. Go ahead. I hope yours turns out like my Zuma.


----------



## SnowWa (Dec 6, 2016)

I was 76 and got a cockapoo puppy. Believe me, he is the joy of my life -- and the perfect little guy for me -- very sweet, calm, and affectionate. Also, very playful. He loves everyone and everyone loves him. I really doubt he would have much of a problem finding a new home amongst all the friends and family I have. And - this would also mean that he would be with someone he already knows === and loves. He has several dogs that are his best friends - and has grown up with cats and loves them too. I don't think there is any right or wrong answer to your question. I have had dogs that died well before their expected life span. One had a brain tumor - another had congenital problems from the day he was born and died when he was 9. His breed normally lives to 18 or so. You just never know. If you do decide to get a pup - just make sure you socialize him a lot. Be sure he has a lot of people friends and loves them all a lot. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------

